# This is sick! has anyone seen this in the papers?



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

Bunny torched in its hutch | Mail Online

people like her should be shot at point blank! it brought tears to my eyes that people can do things like this! :scared:


----------



## Nicole123 (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw this on another forum, so sad. I don't understand the mentality of some people


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Forget shooting them at point blank range - ******** like that should be subjected to the same torture that they inflicted on the animals they hurt!!


----------

